# flooring for a lousy basement floor?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> .....
> Aside from a new slab, I've seen those raised flooring tiles at home depot. I've heard people talk about them, do they work? They have a sort of plastic frame on the bottom that keeps them 1/2" or so off the gound allowing airflow, and the top is like an osb material. It was $1.50 a sqft I believe. I don't want a finished basement, just a decent floor for my workshop/jam spot....


You could do that. We like the product (Dricore Flooring). It's not cheap. 
LINK: http://www.dricore.com/en/eIndex.aspx

Do your pricing on it. Their website has information on how to calculate the amount of their product that you will need to do an area.
LINK: http://www.dricore.com/en/calculator.aspx

http://www.dricore.com/en/eIndex.aspx


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

That's the product I was thinking of...

So this will really work for a damp basement, huh?
I'm going to tape a piece of 6-mil down and see how wet it gets, I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW - If you have a ''damp'' basement, the first rule - is to fix the damp issues - before you do any kind of work on it.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

well, do I really have any options at this point besides replacing the slab, which I simply can't afford for at least a while. 
What about those paint on sealant products, do you recommend any of those?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> ....What about those paint on sealant products, do you recommend any of those?


There's Drylok:

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/latex.php

http://www.ugl.com/drylockFaq.php

Zissner's:

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=77

http://www.rustoleum.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=696&SBL=5

Other:

http://www.amesresearch.com/basement.htm


----------

